# 09 Dodge Challenger Install



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Finally got her in =) and absolutley love her, but the stereo must be swapped, of course. This will be a slow build, so be patient with me. 

Here is the layout so far:
Alpine CDA-9887
Image Dynamics CD1Pro Horns
Dayton RS-225s
Sundown 100.4
15" Sundown Nightshade (a lil beefed up)
Sundown SAZ-3000

On to pics... first off does anyone know where I can get these same straps I have holding down the wires... but a lot bigger... say to fit all the wires in one, or able to lay the wires flat across?? I figured one of you guys would know, these are all I found at Lowes and I am not to happy with how to looks right now.

I didn't get a ton of pics of the whole wiring process through the car, but here is the rear.


















Battery Rack being started..

















Was going to put it together but I left my wood screws at my friends house..


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Since I know it will be asked...


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Some more pics... 








Taillights... pretty sweet all light up even without brakes on










Windows tinted =)


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Beautiful car... amazing how much it looks like the older ones. What model did you get? What motor is under the hood??


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Its just an SE... I'm only 19, I can't afford the Hemi lol.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

dude ur doing wat i want to do lol. i plan on getting one too. give us horn users some shots of under the dash. how do you think the horn process will go? also how about some trunk shots? is the factory battery in the trunk too?


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

Congratulations-beautiful car. Can't wait for more pics.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

That car is dreamy!


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Nice car... Good color choice. I've seen a lot orange one's running around, I couldn't imagine an orange car for my daily driver!

Any plan for rims???


----------



## buchaja (Nov 10, 2007)

I've yet to see one running around here. Thanks for the shots. Nice car.


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

Sweet car and don't mean to rain on your parade, but it doesn't seem to have enough pedals on the floor. Send it back before getting too far into the install!


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

dogstar said:


> Sweet car and don't mean to rain on your parade, but it doesn't seem to have enough pedals on the floor. Send it back before getting too far into the install!


What's that mean?


----------



## AceXsmurF (Jun 22, 2008)

BlueAc said:


> What's that mean?


It means it is a *shudder* automatic, thus missing a clutch pedal.


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

I do not mean to hijack or for everyone to start posting their favorite Challenger pics, but minus the *ORANGE* this guy nailed the stance and wheels imo!


----------



## imahemi (Oct 10, 2007)

awesome ride man!!!

damn you Joe and jacking this thread with those awesome pics...lol


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

Double post.


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice, I have seen the Hemi version but not the V6. Could you please post an engine shot or send it to me in a PM since it is off topic. 

Thanks


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

BLD MOVS said:


> I do not mean to hijack or for everyone to start posting their favorite Challenger pics, but minus the *ORANGE* this guy nailed the stance and wheels imo!


Who are you kidding? The orange looks great.

OP, can't wait for more.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice car. Can't wait for the install.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

AceXsmurF said:


> It means it is a *shudder* automatic, thus missing a clutch pedal.


That's what I thought he meant... but I hate assuming and then being wrong! :blush:


----------



## BaSiCEvil (Mar 14, 2007)

I love the look of the Challenger.

Sexay!

Good luck with your build.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Got a lil more work done.... my original plan was to build the battery rack and have the fuses and ect. right next to the batteries along with the spare tire pump... but I realized there was enough room to fit the 100.4... Tell me what ya'll think!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

It should save you on power and ground wires


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Fuses mounted for the big amps (plan on another Sundown 3kw eventually)

















Sundown 100.4 just about in... just needs power and ground wires..


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

How much did you pay for the car? I'm liking it , with some 22"s hmmmmm


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm liking it!


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

BlackSapphire said:


> Who are you kidding? The orange looks great.
> 
> OP, can't wait for more.


Um I guess that didn't come out right-the orange does look good it just seems to be a very common color for this car already.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

I am liking it soo far. Would like pics of the doors and under the dash please!!!! Keep it up...love it when a new car gets a SQ setup.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Well I am not going to go as far to say its a SQ set up but its not a SPL set up. It's being built to get loud as hell for when I want it, and to be able to have very good SQ when I want that. I am going to look into a 360.2 so I can have 2 presets, one for loudness and one for SQ. I am also going to ditch the 9887 and pick a 6620.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

why not go with a w205/h701 combo? You'll have more presets on the eq settings, a more flexible eq, and no bluetooth issues. 
If you do go with a 360.2 wait til next year when it has better bluetooth functionality.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Navigation and cost. The 360.2 and 6620 can be had for $1100 combined.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

slvrtsunami said:


> I am liking it soo far. Would like pics of the doors and under the dash please!!!! Keep it up...love it when a new car gets a SQ setup.


that's wat i'm saying show me under the skirt (dash) shots so i'll know wat i need to do to fit my ultras when i finally get me one of those cars lol


----------



## reindeers (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm really liking the car. Get back to work, we want updates on the install 

Again, NICE car!


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

I will get more pics soon!

I have have to order the RS225s before those can be installed, and I need to get a 4 gauge fuse holder before I can hook up the 100.4 completely. Still thinking about box design and still need to buy HU, but that will take a while because there is no wiring harness for the car yet lol. 

I'll probally start on the horn mounts tommorow.... the alarm is going in next week, got to order all my goodies friday. 

PS, anyone want to buy a mint condition 9887?


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

just curious what size wire is the factory wire from alt to bat? the bat is in the trunk right?


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

I would guess it is 2/0.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Got a lil work done today... I just cleaned up the wiring more since I didn't like it before, looks much better now IMO.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Lookin good!


----------



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey, nice car and equip, and not a bad choice with the 3sixty. Looking forward to the rest of the build. Shoot me a PM about the 9887. Thanks!


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

what no update?


----------



## theothermike (Dec 20, 2006)

damnit i woulda bought ur 9887 i just bought a new one.

im in tampa. we did a swap for amps while back. my sae 1000D for ur us amps md22.

nice car man. gl with install

lemme know how u like it im in market for new car <35000 soon since i made a deal with rents if i grad with a 4.0 gpa and full ride =]


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

This might sound odd seeing as the forum we're on, but I don't care about the install right now. Post more pictures of that car!!!! You have a gorgeous car/instant classic/great example of what a retro design SHOULD BE!!!! I don't care if it's an SE or SRT packaged car, it's absolutely breath taking!

Zach


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

x2 ^^^^^^

there's a guy in my town with the srt package orange with black stripe downt eh middle every time i see it i cry


----------



## markfothebeast (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Well, no pics update but I have the box built and the batteries in, I need to get some ring terminals to finish it up. I also ordered my AVN6620 today as well as my RS225s, all should be done by the end of next week.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> This might sound odd seeing as the forum we're on, but I don't care about the install right now. Post more pictures of that car!!!! You have a gorgeous car/instant classic/great example of what a retro design SHOULD BE!!!! I don't care if it's an SE or SRT packaged car, it's absolutely breath taking!
> 
> Zach


Any specifics? After I wash her up this weekend I will grab my stepdads camera and take some nicer ones.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

i'm still waiting for those under skirt (dash) pics sine we i am a fellow horn user too


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Alright! I need to mount those too.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

the727kid said:


> Any specifics? After I wash her up this weekend I will grab my stepdads camera and take some nicer ones.


Any pics of the exterior would be fine. I'm still in awe at just how beautiful those cars are.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

your killin me man how's about an update
lol


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

I got the day off today so I can finally get some work done, I got this put in the other day though, with bluetooth and ipod adapted.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Dual Exhaust installed

















HIDs Installed


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

how's about those under dash shots?


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

bump


----------



## theothermike (Dec 20, 2006)

u live right by osceola still right?

ill have to come visit when im by my aunt and uncles who live right behind osceola.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

the727kid said:


> Dual Exhaust installed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we know your license plate # now.


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

HID's in a lens designed for incandescent bulbs. Oncoming traffic is going to hate you and rightfully so.


----------



## SRim23 (May 24, 2007)

W8 a minute said:


> HID's in a lens designed for incandescent bulbs. Oncoming traffic is going to hate you and rightfully so.


i got the same thing in my civic and people are always flashing their brights at me at night. i love it when i get to flash my brights at them. haha feel bad for them but my sight is awesome in it! so much so that in cars without HID's i feel like i cant see lol


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

SRim23 said:


> i got the same thing in my civic and people are always flashing their brights at me at night. i love it when i get to flash my brights at them. haha feel bad for them but my sight is awesome in it! so much so that in cars without HID's i feel like i cant see lol


quit being a douche and readjust ur headlights so they're pointing down a bit. its not cool to be blinding other drivers...

nice car, its comin along nicely!


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

SRim23 said:


> i got the same thing in my civic and people are always flashing their brights at me at night. i love it when i get to flash my brights at them. haha feel bad for them but my sight is awesome in it! so much so that in cars without HID's i feel like i cant see lol


There is a reason it is illegal to run a bulb that is not approved for the housing. Congrats, you might be the worlds greatest asshat. Certain bulbs require certain housings and optics to perform correctly, and safely, for everyone on the road. Now all you need is a loud muffler, and to bump your stereo through residential areas to be a certified Honda driving, douche bag, stereotype. 

I bet you already fulfilled the above requirements and I'll even bet that as you read this you are wearing a Hollister or Abercrombie T-shirt to seal the deal.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

I don't understand the HID hatred/theorys/rumors. I have installed HIDs in 3 cars and non of them blind traffic oncoming, or cars infront of you. 

I think some people get all riled up over nothing they have no experience with. Besides my vision is not that great and I don't have a $1000 to spend on the factory kit for HIDs. It helps me alot, helps the car, and doesn't faze anyone else.

I think MythBusters should do something on this lol. 

Horseman: I got your dash shots, just haven't uploaded yet.

Mike: Hit me up when your near by.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't think it's a rumor that most ricers slapping in aftermarket HID's, aren't doing it properly. The guy himself who is being "hated on" admitted he gets flashed when his brights aren't on. Nuff said.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

capnxtreme said:


> I don't think it's a rumor that most ricers slapping in aftermarket HID's, aren't doing it properly. The guy himself who is being "hated on" admitted he gets flashed when his brights aren't on. Nuff said.


I will agree with that, but installed properly, even with stock housing it can work just fine.


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

W8 a minute said:


> There is a reason it is illegal to run a bulb that is not approved for the housing. Congrats, you might be the worlds greatest asshat. Certain bulbs require certain housings and optics to perform correctly, and safely, for everyone on the road. Now all you need is a loud muffler, and to bump your stereo through residential areas to be a certified Honda driving, douche bag, stereotype.
> 
> I bet you already fulfilled the above requirements and I'll even bet that as you read this you are wearing a *Hollister or Abercrombie T-shirt *to seal the deal.


im sorry u still wear velco shoes and plad shirts


----------



## yunvme666 (Jun 16, 2008)

nice car my father had a 71 when i was younger...


----------



## redfred18t (Oct 2, 2008)

needs some wheels and coils


----------



## Irishfocus06 (Sep 11, 2008)

W8 a minute said:


> There is a reason it is illegal to run a bulb that is not approved for the housing. Congrats, you might be the worlds greatest asshat. Certain bulbs require certain housings and optics to perform correctly, and safely, for everyone on the road. Now all you need is a loud muffler, and to bump your stereo through residential areas to be a certified Honda driving, douche bag, stereotype.
> 
> I bet you already fulfilled the above requirements and I'll even bet that as you read this you are wearing a Hollister or Abercrombie T-shirt to seal the deal.



Fantastic! I hate this tool bag on CA.Com as well. He thinks he knows everything and really, he just proves his what an imbecile he is. Good to see it is not just there. So explains that he is his online persona. 

To the OP, nice car, but myself, I would have saved up for at least the RT version v8. The v6 lacks a lot of HP and over drive-ability. 

I see you are making it your own, with the dual exhaust and lights (Which I also can't stand the HIDS.) Stereo system looks like it is coming along as well. 

Good luck on the rest of the install.


----------



## Irishfocus06 (Sep 11, 2008)

the727kid said:


> I don't understand the HID hatred/theorys/rumors. I have installed HIDs in 3 cars and non of them blind traffic oncoming, or cars infront of you.
> 
> I think some people get all riled up over nothing they have no experience with. Besides my vision is not that great and I don't have a $1000 to spend on the factory kit for HIDs. It helps me alot, helps the car, and doesn't faze anyone else.
> 
> ...



You are crazy if you think it don't bother anybody else. Hell the doucherocket Srim even said he gets flashed at all the time. I know I do the samething with those stupid Hids. Hurts my eyes and that isn't even their bright lights. 

There is nothing to be myth-busted, they are brighter than normal lights. Yeah it may help you out, but it does bother more people than your probably know about. What do you do, stop each car you go past and ask them if it bothers them or something?


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

I design headlights on heavy trucks in conjunction with a lighting supplier of a German variety and I have to say W8 is 100% correct in that certain bulbs require certain optics to perform optimally. Thats why in Europe you will NEVER find a car with complex reflector HIDs only projector modules. It just goes to show you how low tech and under performing most fwd lighting units are in North America. 
I have factory HIDs in my MZ3 and I will never go back.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Irishfocus06 said:


> You are crazy if you think it don't bother anybody else. Hell the doucherocket Srim even said he gets flashed at all the time. I know I do the samething with those stupid Hids. Hurts my eyes and that isn't even their bright lights.
> 
> There is nothing to be myth-busted, they are brighter than normal lights. Yeah it may help you out, but it does bother more people than your probably know about. What do you do, stop each car you go past and ask them if it bothers them or something?


He probally hasn't aimed his and they are aimed right at a drivers rearview or eyes. Funny because I have driven behind several people (my friends/family obviously) and asked if it bothers them and response is always the same, no. You obviously have never tested these, other wise you would know. The problem with HIDs are the aiming, period. I have had Beamers and Escalades blind me, and I know they come stock with HIDs. The problem does not exist with just aftermarket ones. 

As for the R/T... I seriously considered it, but the mark-up is stupid, I have been hearing of 10-20k markups for the R/Ts. But once one is released in Plum Crazy and in 6 speed and the price gouging has settled, trust me I will be all over it


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

the727kid said:


> The problem with HIDs are the aiming, period.


Dude, no. HID's are not designed to work in reflective incandescent enclosures, *period*. Even if you're not blinding people, they're not working as they were designed, and you've probably decreased performance over stock.

I really didn't want to pick on you about them in your thread, but when people talk like know-it-alls about things they don't know, I can't help but call them out.

I knew it all when I was 19 too, fwiw.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

ok enough about hid aiming more about the sexi challenger


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

capnxtreme said:


> Dude, no. HID's are not designed to work in reflective incandescent enclosures, *period*. Even if you're not blinding people, they're not working as they were designed, and you've probably decreased performance over stock.
> 
> I really didn't want to pick on you about them in your thread, but when people talk like know-it-alls about things they don't know, I can't help but call them out.
> 
> I knew it all when I was 19 too, fwiw.


Well I know what I have experience with. They may not be performing 100% but without a doubt perform well over stock. 

Since your the headlight god, care to explain why the stock ones in correct housings have blinded me?

Anyways update on the build... I went to make speaker baffles for my Daytons and realized the circle guide is my buddys house so that must wait, also waiting on 0 gauge terminals to hook up the batteries. Install is pretty much done after that.


----------



## nikkp (Aug 17, 2008)

considered customizing the dash kit to look more factory?


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

Just for the record I love your Challenger. 
But you're way off on the HID thing.
My car has HID's from the factory. When I'm about 5ft from my garage door you can see a very distinct line in the light pattern. Above the line:darkness. Below the line: very bright white light. The light does not shine above the level of my hood on the drivers side and slopes gently upward on the passenger side to illuminate the side of the road, street signs, etc. There is a switch on the headlights that reverses this so the pattern slopes up on the drivers side. This is for European vehicles that drive on the opposite side of the road. The optics are designed this way for two reasons: One to keep the light from shining into oncoming traffic. The other to focus the light for more intensity the same way a horn focuses high frequencies. When I start my vehicle you can watch the lights aim themselves. The light will point straight down, then upward, and then settle somewhere in the middle depending on how the vehicle is loaded. This is to compensate for heavy loads, towing, etc which would also blind oncoming traffic. The light is white, *not blue or purple*.
If you look at most incandescent lights they shine light everywhere like a miners lantern. But since no one seems to believe me I'll let an expert explain it:

http://www.danielsternlighting.com/tech/bulbs/Hid/conversions/conversions.html


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

nikkp said:


> considered customizing the dash kit to look more factory?


The SRT8s have a Carbon Fiber trim instead of Silver, so I plan to switch to that and it should blend in better, but that is probally the closest thing I will do.


----------



## nikkp (Aug 17, 2008)

i was referring more to blending the stock silver pannel with the plastic piece that closes the gap between the HU and the pannel, a little glue, sandpaper, duraglass, and some paint ought to make it look real nice, in my opinion a custom dash kit plus some gloss black paint to match the car would look way more classy/custom than faux carbon fiber, especially since it appears nowhere else on the car.
feel free to do what you want, it's just my .02
enjoy


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

the installs almost done and we don't have pics your killin me man


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

nikkp said:


> i was referring more to blending the stock silver pannel with the plastic piece that closes the gap between the HU and the pannel, a little glue, sandpaper, duraglass, and some paint ought to make it look real nice, in my opinion a custom dash kit plus some gloss black paint to match the car would look way more classy/custom than faux carbon fiber, especially since it appears nowhere else on the car.
> feel free to do what you want, it's just my .02
> enjoy


I think you might be imagining a gap, if I made it any tighter I don't think it would fit lol. I do understand what you are saying though, on my Caddy I had to custom make a double-din kit out of a single din and turned out nice, painted in black.


----------



## Blackcharger06 (Mar 28, 2007)

Did you post this over at lxforums yet. I know the guys will love it.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

It's on ChallengerForums but I have an account there I can put it up.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

While I did my intake install I did one more step towards the Big 3, engine block to chasis. Man o man did I tear up my knuckles getting that bolt loose. 










Also the sub and amp in! (Will be cleaned up later)


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

After doing some research I decided on the Big Bully Intakes, they are made for Magnums and he is a vendor on the Magnum forums. The intake was $190 shipped to my door so I couldn't go wrong with it. The only complaint I have is there are no instructions included. But it gives the car a much better sound and 0-60 is much improved, and this after I put in my stereo system, it is still much quicker. I am overall pleased with the purchase.

I however do plan to mod something up to block the intake from the engine to keep it cooler.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

bump on that sexy car dude


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

so no more updates?


----------



## *Extreme1/StangGT* (Sep 14, 2008)

the727kid said:


> Got a lil work done today... I just cleaned up the wiring more since I didn't like it before, looks much better now IMO.
> *****************==========*****************
> Hello Kid/
> Your wiring looks much better than some I've seen people do/ .The *Srews through the Floor Pan* *NOT!*I use the Adhesive backed Cable Pads.Thomas & Betts at the Depot...$10.00 for bag of 100...yes!/.
> ...


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

my friend just ordered a challenger in the titanium color  im not sure which package he is getting but im assuming the r/t since he said it was coming with 18"s

I cant wait to show him your install so he can get some ideas 

good work


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thx... and to the guy that said screws thru the floor pan, there is none, everything there is adhesive. I did the techflex my self, thanks =)


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

so ddid you get the horns in?


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

As for an update:

I have been putting off the the 8s and the horns, I am not sure if I still want to go this route. I have been offered a pretty good deal on the Iridiums so I may try those out, what do you guys think?

Also for now, my temp front stage will be Tang Bands 6.5s and Dayton Tweets, just some stuff I had laying around. 

Also I am trying the route of a sealed enclosure, one on each side of the car... so here are some pics.. more tommorow.

Tweeter in where would be the stock location:










One wheel well taped off, ready for fiberglass


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

can i at least see the under dash please


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Do you got AIM or something I can send the pics to you threw?


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

the727kid said:


> Do you got AIM or something I can send the pics to you threw?


yes yes i do 

yahoo is worldsunluckiestsob [email protected]

msn is [email protected]

aim is idhorsemanwill


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Well it's been a while but I started something again. This time the set-up is pretty simple... pics! System now involves a Sundown 100.2 powering a set of JL Audio C5 components.


----------



## mjgonegm (Jun 21, 2008)

Looking good !!! I got to ask what the hell do you do for a living ???? Your 19 dude, did you win the lotto or something ? On another Note

CAMARO Coming to a build log near you. Nuff said


----------



## jprix82 (May 16, 2009)

Sick car,sick install!

What made you wanna switch to sealed?


----------



## KARPE (Nov 9, 2008)

Did you use any ring terminals on the Sundowns? or anything special at all? just curious because I've got two waiting to be installed


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

mjgonegm said:


> Looking good !!! I got to ask what the hell do you do for a living ???? Your 19 dude, did you win the lotto or something ? On another Note
> 
> CAMARO Coming to a build log near you. Nuff said


2 bad the new camaro's will have the A/c and radio in 1 unit, i dont know what Gm was thinking when they came up with that idea, i guess everyone will have to use cleansweeps and 3sixty's etc


----------



## SQCherokee (Mar 5, 2008)

it will just be like the old ford taurus that had the hvac and radio in one pannel...someone will eventualy release a kit to fix the issue.


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

SQCherokee said:


> it will just be like the old ford taurus that had the hvac and radio in one pannel...someone will eventualy release a kit to fix the issue.


Or like the Mazda6, Honda Accord, and countless other cars that have integrated Stereo HVAC controls. Metra will release a kit after about 2 years of development.


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

I agree but those cars have a large enough space 4 a din radio, when I saw the SS at the auto show it looked smaller/thinner then a din sized radio so I think if metra does release a kit I'm sure it's gonna be ugly and not have the red/blue led back lighting either that the factory radio/ac controls have


----------

